# Dry patches on face Please help



## SkepticalAngel

I have small dry patches on some parts of my forehead, i put moisturiser in the morning and at night they still won't got away. I've tried nivea moisturiser and that didn't work at all. Whats really frustrating me is that when i put foundation or powder they show up even more!

I've tried exfoliating but the patches are still there. I can't go to a dermo because i live in london and they are too expensive.

what do i do? i really wanna wear foundation lol


----------



## marinasmith

Try applying some Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream a couple of hours before going to bed.

Warning: it's greasy! But the next day your skin will be SO smooth!!


----------



## BeneBaby

Exfoliate and then pat a bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil on the area. I get dry patches, especially in winter. This seems to be the only thing that helps me. I also avoid products for oily skin that may cause dryness. Check the ingredients in your products and see if there are any retinols or salicylic acids, those can be culprits of over drying.


----------



## Retro-Violet

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Exfoliate and then pat a bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil on the area. I get dry patches, especially in winter. This seems to be the only thing that helps me. I also avoid products for oily skin that may cause dryness. Check the ingredients in your products and see if there are any retinols or salicylic acids, those can be culprits of over drying. thats pretty much it.

i get them too, they suck (i acutally got rid of one finally a few days ago).


----------



## AlexZ81

Try the Mary Kay Miracle Set or their Intense Moisturizing Cream. I have psoriasis on my leg and they actually worked really well.


----------



## patsluv

I have those too every now and then. I gently rub it with a microderm cream and then apply Silkia camellia oil afterwards as a moisturizer. The dry patches will be gone in less than a week.


----------



## Kathy

I'd try using your regular moisturizer at night then put a little bit of vaseline over it. Just a very thin layer. Your face will look different in the morning!!


----------



## MamaRocks

I agree with Extra virgin olive oil. It is a fantastic moisturizer and it doesnt ( believe it or not ) leave your skin oily. The molecules are too large in olive oil to clog pores.


----------



## imnewbie

Wash ur face


----------



## AlexZ81

Water is not a lubricant and will therefore dry your face, so you should always use a moisturizer after washing it.


----------



## lummerz

I have a smiliar problem. Have you tried a night creme? They are different than a normal moisturizer because the formula for night cremes are heavier. I made the switch and found to be the right choice for me. I bought one from Walgreens and love it. It is a bit pricey but if it doesn't work, you can always return the product.

I've tried oils in the past such as olive oil, grapeseed oil, almond oil, jojoba oil and i find that my skin drinks it up (which is a good thing) but my skin still feels dry and rough. It's different for everyone but this is why I decided to go with a night creme.


----------



## magosienne

go for a heavier moisturizer for the day. as much as i love neutrogena, higher end moisturizers work better with my skin, so don't hesitate to spend a little more on your face moisturizer.

i agree about olive oil (the smell disappears quickly). you can also try coconut oil, shea butter (careful because it's not absorbed quickly by the skin) or a cold cream. calendula oil is also great for moisturising your skin.

oh and exfoliate gently to get rid of the dead cells.


----------



## igor

I would suggest trying jojoba oil!!! my skin is combinated and I used to have the same problem (especially in winter). Just put a small ammount of it on these places before putting the regular moist. and then, you`ll see how better you makeup will look with it.

I especially recommend jojoba oil because it absorbs really good and helps in soothing and softening all skin types(even the oily ones)


----------



## cestamour

I put on kukui nut oil or virgin olive oil overnight and it helps with dry spots.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful

Mix Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Vitamin E Oil and apply on the affected area. Do this everyday before going to bed. You'll be able to see the difference in less than a month.


----------



## SalJ

I used to have the worst dry forehead ever until i started using liz earle's products. The cloth exfoliates but gently. Fab products!!


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *AlexZ81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try the Mary Kay Miracle Set or their Intense Moisturizing Cream. I have psoriasis on my leg and they actually worked really well. i thought the same thing. it sounds like it could be psoriasis. derma e makes a great cream called psorzema. check out this link.
derma e Bodycare Products

then click on skin treatments. hope this helps!


----------



## chrissymay13

how long did it take for the dry patch to go away if you put extra virgin olive oil on it?? and did you put it on every day??


----------



## SecretStopsAcne

You need to try a good cream and face wash. Which is suitable on your skin you try that and it will help to remove it.


----------



## juliep212

What cleanser or soap are you using? Make sure it's a really soothing one and definitely don't over exfoliate.

What I use: http://www.myfraiche.com/details.php?prodId=145&amp;category=&amp;secondary=&amp;keywords=


----------



## Malaek

It cloud be psoriasis! Look it up I experienced the same thing which gradually became very bad over the years. Good luck at the doctors. Because of psoriasis I need extra amounts of vitamin d3.


----------



## randyotten

Exfoliate *so* pat *somewhat* *of additional* Virgin *oil* on *the realm*. *i purchase* dry patches, *particularly* in winter. This *looks* to be *the sole* *issue* that helps *Maine*. I *conjointly* avoid *product* *for greasy* skin *which will* cause *xerotes*. Check the ingredients in your *product* and see if there *area unit* any retinols or salicylic acids, those *will be* culprits of over drying.






*Cosmetics Products*


----------



## melliemelissa

I studied in a dermatologist magazine that dry orange peel powder works excellent for this problem. Vitamin E oil is yet another natural remedy for this and you can also use coconut oil, Dermology skin care products also works wonderfully. Last fantastic natural remedy is aloe Vera, either in a gel or cream form.


----------



## beautybybrett

Make sure you're drinking enough water Exfoliate and then moisturize. ahava makes a great serum and intraceuticals makes great moisturizers. It will take a little time. But if doing this doesn't clear it up, I'd go to the dermatologist.


----------



## colorfuldez

I have dry patches tooo.... a sonic face brush such as the clarasonic or the one from Conair will work... I make sure to pay attention to the dry spots and apply moisturizer then an oil to lock in the moisture.. it deff helps and works better then an exfoliator... I have tried a lot of stuff and my foundation looks the best after I use my face brush


----------



## leorexbooster

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exfoliate and then pat a bit of Extra Virgin Olive Oil on the area. I get dry patches, especially in winter. This seems to be the only thing that helps me. I also avoid products for oily skin that may cause dryness. Check the ingredients in your products and see if there are any retinols or salicylic acids, those can be culprits of over drying.
These dry patches are really getting more visible during the winter. At times, they even turn into colors that are far from your natural skin color. I hate when this happens but I just avoid going outside to get rid of them. I will try on your virgin coconut oil trick, too. It looks like it is efficient and logical.


----------



## Bee Beautiful

> I have small dry patches on some parts of my forehead, i put moisturiser in the morning and at night they still won't got away. I've tried nivea moisturiser and that didn't work at all. Whats really frustrating me is that when i put foundation or powder they show up even more! I've tried exfoliating but the patches are still there. I can't go to a dermo because i live in london and they are too expensive. what do i do? i really wanna wear foundation lol


----------



## leorexbooster

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bee Beautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I think solving the root of the problem is still the best way to do it. You do not need dermatologists when you have the Internet but you should still consult in case things get worse. These patches are really annoying. Do you think it is vitiligo? In this case, there is no unknown cause and treatment to it. You can only cover it up.


----------

